# Wed night bass Tournaments Belpre OH



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey guys not sure if anyone on this board is close to Belpre Oh. If you are you are probably familiar with the tournament every Weds night at the river. It typically brings in 25-35 boats and fishing tends to be good. Winner takes home a decent chunk. Start time is 5:30. Cost is 20 bucks per boat. If you have ever thought about fishing come on out and you will have a great time.

Will


----------

